# TS sled material



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Planning/designing a new TS sled, and thinking of using the laminate countertop cut-out from a double kitchen sink for the smooth surface. Will it work or is another material more suitable? Input is appreciated. Be safe.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Material shouldn't matter too much, so long as it's dimensionally stable and won't harm your saw blade. I use mdf for mine and have been for a while now, never had any issues. Only thing you really have to worry about it thickness, because the thickness of the sled subtracts from the total thickness of work you can cut


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I asked the same question, got no info, so I went with MDF - after build, I gave it a coat of polyurethane as a humidity blocker. 

works well, so far. 2-3 months into it . . . .


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

When doing precision work, I prefer something that is not too slick. 
I don't want to slip when cross-cutting, making tenons, etc. 
So I will not use a laminate top for a sled. 
The laminate top is excellent on a router table.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I just built my first one a few weeks ago. I used what I had on hand. The deck, I used a left over piece of peg board. The uprights are 1 1/2" x 6" boards salvaged off a water bed frame.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've built many sleds over the years, several different types. You don't want a slippery surface, just the opposite. Often sandpaper is glued to the fence or base to prevent any workpiece movement. 3/4" birch or similar plywood is stable and thick enough to fasten fences, clamps or letting in T-tracks. I have a large rip sled must be 40 yrs. old and has been abused badly, made of 1/2" MDO, sign makers plywood with the orange paper, love that stuff. I don't make my miter or crosscut sleds adjustable, everything is fixed and dead on, with clamps. Rip sleds double as taper guides so they are adjustable, sometimes just by screwing down a fence or blocks as needed. Best thing I ever did with my sleds is using the Incra sliders, silky smooth and never change.


----------



## RonW (Sep 16, 2013)

The only problem with a laminate countertop cut-out it more than likely wont stay flat.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

RonW said:


> The only problem with a laminate countertop cut-out it more than likely wont stay flat.


Please explain your thought process/rationale.

I would think just the opposite.

George


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Hmmm ...
I wonder where I could buy some of that "phenolic plywood/ film faced plywood"?

I'll have to look around online ...


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

mikechell said:


> Hmmm ...
> I wonder where I could buy some of that "phenolic plywood/ film faced plywood"?
> 
> I'll have to look around online ...


When you find it plz let me know.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thewre was a link posted earlier*



Kerrys said:


> When you find it plz let me know.


It may have been removed by the Mods as it was advertising, but they do have it:

http://www.andersonplywood.com/


----------



## RonW (Sep 16, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> Please explain your thought process/rationale.
> 
> I would think just the opposite.
> 
> George


Just something I seen many times with old post formed tops and the cutoffs. The mdf will absorb moisture in the air and the laminate will not. As the mdf expands and contracts it will cup because the laminate does not moved with it. One way to help is to put laminate on both sides.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> It may have been removed by the Mods as it was advertising, but they do have it:
> 
> http://www.andersonplywood.com/


Yeah, it was blatant advertising. My comment was made with a heavy dose of sarcasm but the internet removed it.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Ditto ... my comment was sarcastic, and has no meaning now that the offending post is gone.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Many "Thanks" for all information, comments and ideas. Re-thinking the TS sled build and will be using "The Wood Whisperer " #146 online demo as a guide, but using UHMW slick strips for runners to avoid ANY humidity problems. Be safe.


----------

